# Yardman Intek B&S 6.5 won't stay running



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

pushmower, btw..

replaced the primer bulb earlier this season, had turned to mush. the new bulb was slightly shorter, but same black materal, seems to seal well...

last cutting the mower wouldn't stay running except to stat on low speed & 'coax' it into full throttle. tapping the primer bulb will keep it running.

this mower is 'hands off' dead man bar, only a manual throttle (actually only connects the govenor to the throttle plate)

--i replaced the plug & a/f, 
--replaced the fuel line (starting to crack) 
--added an inline fuel filter
--pulled the carb out, blew out passages with carb spray. everything looked pristine, foat isn't cracked, needle looked nice. no h/l screws to clean out or clogg.

--the only thing i didn't do was to pull the welch caps..

any thoughts?

Thanks, --Lucky


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Check the little brass bolt that holds the bowl on the carb their should be 2 little holes at the bottom of it between the threads and the hex head make sure they are clean and clear.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You could still have some restriction either in the bowl nut as phillipmc described or in the nozzle. Make sure there are no air leaks where the carburetor bolts to the intake manifold or where the manifold bolts to the head. 

There are different size primer bulbs for different engines, are you sure you got the right part number?? This should not keep it from running properly, may just require more primes to start a cold engine.


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

thanks, i checked those. i dipped the carb for 40 min or so & put it back together. same results. 

i have heard tapping from the valve cover that seemed 'new' since this started, & my kids report (i don't cut the grass <Grin> they do) oil leaking from the valve cover but only sometimes.. i pulled the valve cover & found one rocker signifigantly looser than the other with both valves closed. i tightened it's nut up to make them both about the same & it runs much better now, so that seems that was it. i'll have to find the specs & go back in there with a feeler guage & do it properly later on.

one curious thing though, when i put the air filter back on, either the old dirty one or the new clean one, it doesn't run as well...


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You need to check the valve clearances and set them to spec, could be insufficient clearance on the intake valve causing it to run bad when the air filter is installed. You can find the specs at www.briggsandstratton.com, if you don't find it, post back and I will look it up for you when I get in this evening. :thumbsup:


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

found it, thanks, i'll do a quick adjustment before next use.


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

I adjusted the valves to specs and it ran somewhat better, but still has lower power than it used to. it'll bog pretty easily (although the grass was pretty long) and having the air filter on does make it worse...

i did manage to get the lawn done though.

overall the engine seems noisier than usual, i suppose i might do a compression check to see if a valve is leaking.. any other ideas?

Also, i usually cut the grass with the bag on & toss the clippings & i was thinking i've almost never seen a lawn service do anything but mulch the grass, & why am i throwing away all the fertilizer & nuetriants i spend good $$ on?

so i took the bag off & :woohoo: it was so much faster & easier to gut the grass! i don't remember offhand if i have a mulching blade on there, but if i can get the engine straightened out i'm going to make sure it gets one!!:thumbsup: i now think bags are for suckers, lol

--Lucky


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

bump..

Anyone? Buler? Buler?


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Are you sure the gaskets between the carb and the engine are good ? How is the "gas mileage" now compaired to before you had the problems ?


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Check the flywheel key, it could be partially sheared throwing off your timing.


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

phillipmc said:


> Are you sure the gaskets between the carb and the engine are good ? How is the "gas mileage" now compaired to before you had the problems ?


the gaskets looked very good, there was clear plastic on them from oem, (which fell off) so i'm sure they're fine. gas milage seemed 'normal' (one tank to do the whole lawn, maybe even better.. ) 

don't want to (lazy, lol), but i'll check the flywheel key


----------

